# Place of service for an Adult Day Care Facility



## melissa@ubpar.com (Jul 18, 2012)

I am in desperate need of help.  I have a physician that visits an Adult Day Care Facility.  We were using an 11 for the place of service and are receiving denials from all insurances except Missouri Medicaid.  We tried to contact Missouri Medicare to get guidance, but they were unable to help.  I was thinking it might be place of service 99 for other place of service.  Has anyone else run across this issue and can give help?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## aaron.lucas (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah it would have to be, cause it's not the doctor's office, and there's nothing else that describes an adult day care, so yeah 99.


----------

